# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  A odisseia da mudança de aquário!

## Pedro Costa

Vou aqui partilhar convosco a estafa por que passei recentemente numa mudança que resolvi fazer ao meu aquário que tenho no meu escritório.

Tudo começou no dia 23, entre as cinco e a meia noite e meia, desmontei um aquário que tinha de 400l



para logo de seguida o instalar no hall de entrada no que eu resolvi chamar de " o meu jacuzzi". 



Sinal de proibida a entrada a clientes, na porta do escritório, dado o estado calamitoso em que se encontrava o interior do mesmo. De fazer lembrar cenas do tsunami que ocorreu faz agora um ano, um desastre completo.

Bombas a fazer circulação, escumador ligado, uma calha de fazer corar de inveja o Ramirezi   :Big Grin:   e lá estão os corais e peixes que habitavam o antigo aquário a aguardar melhores dias.

Depois de já ter que puxar a estrutura de suporte do aquário, pela janela com uma corda, porque pela porta era mentira  :Embarrassment: ops: , dia 26 foi dia de vir o vidro do aquário. Porta desmontada e sete matulões contratados numa obra, foram condição indispensável para que os cerca de 350kg de vidro, conseguissem chegar ao sítio definido para o efeito.



Não foi fácil dada a dimensão do aquário 2.20x0.80x0.75 :shock: (é mesmo mais olhos que barriga) mas lá chegou escada acima, e mete ao alto e vira e torna a virar, foi mesmo o stress em estado puro.

Dia 27 foi o dia de colocar a rocha que complementa a que eu já tinha, que continua no Jacuzzi, no novo aquário. Meti também o areão do aquário que desmontei, e toca de meter água. Duas bombas a fazer circulação um termostato para manter a temperatura e lá está à espera de novos desenvolvimentos.



Sexta dia 30 entrará o resto areão, e depois a sump, e a iluminação e a instalação dos escumadores, e o reactor de cálcio, etc etc etc.

Nunca mais vejo o fundo ao tacho  :Frown:  

Um abraço a todos os que acompanham este tópico.   :Vitoria:

----------


## Bruno Ferreira

Boas,

Isso é que é amor á aquariofilia...

Esse aqua promete... também quero trabalhar num escritório com um aqua assim.

Cumps,

Bruno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Um aquário com essas medidas promete! Que iluminação vais utilizar?

Boa sorte,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro ,deu muito trabalho e ainda não acabou quando tiver tudo nos devidos lugares vai ficar espectacular com esse tamanho é enorme .
Devido essa mudança deves ter mais clientes não ,só para ver esse aquario.
Boa sorte .  :SbOk:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Ricardo a iluminação que vou utilizar é uma calha feita pelo ramirezi com 3 HQI de 250W, 4 lâmpadas T5 de 39W, Lâmpadas PC entre as HQI (não sei a potência) actínicas e uma calha de lâmpadas T8 de 1.50m com balastros electrónicos de 2 lâmpadas actínicas.

Abraço e bom ano

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Viva pedro, onde compraste aquele "depósito" de plástico onde meteste as coisas? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Hugo, o depósito foi-me emprestado não o comprei.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bom dia, Pedro

E já há fotografias actualizadas da mudança ?

----------


## Pedro Costa

Ainda não hà fotografias mas espero que esteja para breve. Já tenho alguma rocha dentro do novo aquário (140kg) e a areia, mas ainda me falta algum material para finalizar a montagem, nomeadamente a calha de iluminação, que estará pronta ainda esta semana, e as bombas de retorno, que so virão depois do dia 15.  :Icon Cry:  Logo que haja novos desenvolvimentos, novas fotos surgirão.

----------


## Pedro Costa

"E FINALMENTE FEZ-SE LUZ".



Graças ao engenho e arte do nosso grande amigo Ramirezi, a odisseia da montagem deste aquário deu um passo de gigante.

Foi montada a calha de iluminação, que tem 3 lâmpadas HQI de 250W, 4 lâmpadas T5 de 39W duas brancas 6000K e duas actínicas e 4 lâmpadas PC de 24W actínicas. As fotografias foram tiradas com as HQI desligadas.

A calha foi suspensa de uma estrutura especialmente criada para este fim, uma vez que o tecto é em gesso cartonado, e tive algum receio pelo peso que pensei que a calha iria ter. Afinal a calha é bastante leve, dado a artilharia pesada estar toda colocada numa caixa exterior à calha   :Embarrassment: ops: .





Também vos deixo aqui umas fotos dos meus meninos, que continuam a banhos no jacuzzi da entrada do meu escritório.
Desculpem a qualidade destas fotos, não consigo evitar o reflexo dos projectores na superfície da água. 







Logo que haja novidades aqui voltarei com novos relatos e imagens da minha odisseia.

Até sempre

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Tens ai uns corais brutais!  :Smile:  Grandes e bonitos, compraste-os desse tamanho ou já os tens á bastante tempo?

Quando decidires fazer uns frags, ou se partir qq pedaço durante a mudança (espero que nao  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :HaEbouriffe:  ) trocamos ou compro-te umas frags!  :Smile: 
Vai colocando fotos da montagem e detalhes do Setup!

Abraço e Parabens pelos corais!
Boa sorte na mudança!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tens ai uns corais brutais!


Sim concordo especialmente a Montipora Cap. Verde  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Gil já os tenho hà bastante tempo, cerca de três anos, e uma das razões da mudança do aquário foi precisamente a falta de espaço, como expliquei no princípio do tópico.

aqui fica uma foto tirada em fevereiro de 2003.





e outra tirada em Outubro de 2004 em que a montipora já era bastante grande.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Aqui ficam as primeiras fotos já com o layout da rocha definido e com os corais depois de virem de uma estadia no jacuzzi de um mês. Alguns não gostaram e perderam algum tecido por deficiente iluminação penso eu, as acroporas que não estavam directamente sobre os projectores ficaram castanhas escuras, mas tudo se vai compôr.

Fotografia do lado esquerdo



Lado direito



Frontal



Entretanto os peixes continuam no Jacuzzi a banhos porque ainda falta chegar algum equipamento para tudo ficar a funcionar como está planeado.

Fico a aguardar críticas e comentários.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Adoro a aquascape ! Lindo aquario  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Caros amigos.

Hoje tive o prazer de visitar o aquario deste nosso amigo ao vivo... fiquei simplesmente dislumbrado com as dimensões dos corais... lindo.

Pedro, os meus sinceros parabéns pela tua simpatia e hospitalidade, conta comigo para mais umas visitas e outros "dedos" de conversa.

Abração

Vitor Pestana

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Eu, não o vi ao vivo, mas pelas fotos.... iiiiiiiaaaaaaa !!!!!

O trabalhão, valeu mesmo a pena... Parabéns Pedro, tens um excelente aqua...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Concordo com o Roberto,

O aquascape está fora de série.
Estou neste momento a preparar o meu de 2000x500x600, mete aí i teu setup para perceber como fazer uma obra prima como essa

Um grande abraço
Nuno Pereira

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Pedro
Entao quando metes umas fotos da conclusao do aqua, esta espetacular...parabens. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
abraços

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

recentemente tive o prazer de visitar este aquário e digo-vos que, sem demérito para os outros que conheço, este foi o melhor aquário que vi até hoje. Para terem uma ideia das dimensões do mesmo a montipora verde que se pode ver no meu aquário Reef - http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3083 é 1/4 de uma das folhas da montipora gigante que se vê do lado esquerdo do aquário.

Parabéns.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado pelos elogios em breve irei por umas fotos e uma descrição do setup do aquário. Ainda não está totalmente concluída a montagem porque o tempo não tem sido muito, ainda tenho a parte eléctrica num total caos, o chão  da sala do aquário mais parece que entornei uma panela cheia de esparguete de tantos fios todos enrolados uns nos outros.
Até breve prometo dar continuação a este meu tópico.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Aqui estou mais uma vez para vos dar conta do estado actual do meu aquário, pela forma de algumas fotografias que tirei.

Fotografia geral


esquerda


Como podem ver na foto do lado esquerdo do aquário, a minha montipora verde não encolheu, foi mesmo comida por uma trupe de nudibrânquios que me deram cabo da cabeça e do referido coral. Por acaso tive um problema com o sistema de reposição da água de evaporação, que meteu muito mais água do que era suposto, o que resultou numa pequena inundação e numa descida na concentração de sal na água do aquário, o que provocou a morte, de apenas, as ditas pestes. Aproveitei apenas umas pequenas partes que sobreviveram e que colei numa rocha. As outras montiporas que tenho no aquário, práticamente não foram afectadas, eles gostaram mesmo foi da verde.


centro


direita



outra foto geral



outra do centro



Bons comentários

Pedro Costa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

muito bom mesmo :SbOk:   corais enormes,com muito mas muito bom aspecto :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Pedro esta uma maravilha ! 
Gosto de tudo, o "scape", a variedade de Corais e da maneira como encheram o aqua...estas lindas colonias, parabens  :tutasla:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi pedro
só um comentario ( muito lindo )
agora uma questao 
com uns corais dessas dimençoes para quando umas podas?
é que como eu deve haver muitos enteressados em umas mudas dessas beldades.
os meus parabens :Palmas:   :yb677:   :SbBravo:   :Vitoria:   :SbOk2:   :tutasla:

----------


## Tiago Gouveia

Simplesmente 5 estrelas!
Os meus parabens!

----------


## Carlos Prates

Simplesmente fantástico.  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Muitos parabéns! :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Pelo menos tens essa grande maravilha sempre perto de ti,trabalhar com uma vista dessas....realmente valeu o esforço da mudança ...para melhor

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva Pedro,
Está MAGNÍFICO :tutasla:  
Parabéns, mesmo sem fotos macro, mostras cores e corais espectaculares :SbOk:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Há muito que aguardava um afoto da evolução do teu aqua. A forma como o montaste dava a entender que seria um excelente aqua. Na minha opinião não defraudaste as expectativas - parabéns!




> ...As outras montiporas que tenho no aquário, práticamente não foram afectadas, eles gostaram mesmo foi da verde.


Curioso de facto. Quando tive essas pestes, também só atacaram as monti verdes (a foliosa e a confusa).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Alves

Olá Pedro!

Há muito tempo que não falamos, mais ou menos desde a montagem da calha.
Mas deixa-me dizer-te que o aquário está fantástico. Parabéns Pedro.

abraço,
Rui Alves

----------


## Pedro Costa

Estou de volta para acrescentar mais alguma informação relativa ao meu aquário, nomeadamente às "tripas do aquário".
Ligado a uma das saídas da coluna seca tenho os meus dois escumadores um deltec 850 que veio do meu antigo aquário, e outro deltec 851 que comprei quando montei este aquário.



Este tubo que sai do fundo da coluna seca tem um "T" que faz a distribuição para os dois escumadores, com válvulas para regular o caudal de água na entrada dos aparelhos, e ao mesmo tempo fechar e desligar do sistema, qualquer um deles, para manutenção.



Amanhã continuarei a explorar as tripas do meu aquário.
um abraço e muito obrigado por todos o elogios.

Pedro Costa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, usas ou já usaste algum aditivo regularmente no teu aquário? Qual o teu regime de manutenção?
Está fabuloso! Parabéns !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Excelente aquario  :Smile:  muito bem equilibrado  :Smile:   está no meu TOP 5  :Wink:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O layout está muito bem conseguido e o facto de ter principalmente corais de grandes dimensões facilita. Dá-me ideia que houve um cuidado enorme no planeamento (ou então muita sorte  :Smile: , parabéns na mesma). 

Com cuidado quero dizer também paciência para quando se faz o layout de rocha não se querer chegar com a rocha a todo o lado, deixar espaço para os corais lá chegarem.

No que respeita a cores, a predominância geral de tons frios (verdes e violetas pálidos) faz com que os corais de tons quentes e acastanhados que noutros layouts chamariam pouco a atenção aqui saltem à vista.  Só nah vou à bola com aqueles discos voadores pousados na areia... mas pronto eles tinham que pousar nalgum lado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Mais uma vez obrigado pelos elogios, gostei daquela boca dos discos voadores, são dos corais mais antigos que tenho e um deles, a Fungia foi-me oferecida, por isso tinham mesmo que aterrar no areão do aquário.

Rui, a manutenção que faço é uma TPA de 70l semanal com água de osmose e sal TMC, junto 7ml/dia de aditivos da Grotech A,B e C. Tenho um reactor de cálcio da Deltec, um reactor de Kalkwasser ligado a uma bomba doseadora a pingar directamente no aquário, e um filtro fluidizado com rowaphos que mudo de 6 em 6 meses.



Continuando nesta foto vêm-se as duas bombas externas que tenho no sistema, a da esquerda que faz o retorno da sump para o aquário, a sump está furada e alimenta directamente esta bomba, e que distribuí por 4 saídas junto à frente do aquário. 



A da direita está ligada a um circuito fechado que vai buscar água directamente ao aquário, dois tubos que se vêm na foto dos escumadores, e distribuí a água na parte de trás do aquário, por trás da rocha (não está encostada ao vidro) e tambèm para o refugio.



fotografia do refugio





Esta _trachyphyllia_ está no refúgio porque os dois hepatus que tenho no aquário não lhe davam descanço!!

O depósito de água de osmose para reposição da água de evaporação está dividido em dois compartimentos, o de trás onde está a água de osmose e a bomba do osmoregulador e o da frente onde está a água para fazer as TPA. Este depósito é alimentado directamente da osmose que está ligada a uma electroválvula com ligação a três sensores de boia, dois no depósito de trás e um no da frente. O que permite ter sempre o depósito das TPA cheio de água porque o sensor deste é que determina o fecho da válvula e depois deste cheio o da água de evaporação só passa a encher até à boia que se encontra mais acima.



Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de alguns corais do aquário principal









Bons comentários um abraço

Pedro Costa

----------


## José Alves

Olá Pedro  :Olá:  

Uma excelente montagem, e seu dúvida um belo aquário. Realmente, todo esse trabalho de transição, deve ter sido uma 'trabalheira', como pode observar, ao longo dos teus comentários. Mas depois, vem o alivio e a satisfação da obra concluída e poderes agora deliciar com a obra feita,
Os meus parabéns, pela odisseia da mudança, e por o aspecto final que apresenta. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
os meus parabens :tutasla:  esse aquario esta espetacular, muito bem programado, 5 *****  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , adorava trabalhar nesse escritorio, tinhamos era o problema da produtividade :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Pedro.

Palavras para quê? Já todos disseram o mesmo. Parabéns! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
estou é roído de inveja pois penso que nunca chegarei a ter um igual :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Já tudo foi dito....espectacular Pedro :SbBravo:  
Parabéns!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

E uma actualização  :Smile:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Que espetáculo!   :Palmas:  

Um dia quando for grande quero ter um assim.

Parabens!

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

Tenho pena que nao actualizes ha bastante tempo por isso venho pedir uma coisa.....Como tens 80cm de largura, algo que qualquer queria ter, podrias tirar uma foto de cada lado do aqua para ter uma ideia como foi colocada a RV??,
So pelas fotos a desposiçao esta 5 estrelas, parabens

----------


## Pedro Costa

José Neves o meu aquário foi pensado para ser visto unicamente do vidro frontal. Os vidros laterais, topos do aquário, estão ambos muito perto das paredes do compartimento onde tenho o equipamento de suporte ao aquário. De qualquer a maneira a rocha está disposta de forma a nunca estar encostada aos vidros do aquário de forma a melhorar a circulação
Logo que possa ponho umas fotos para actualizar este tópico.

Abraço 
Pedro Costa

----------


## Osmar Segato

bom dia Pedro.

Estou em faze de projeto do meu reef, meu sonho é um da forma como montou, adorei!

Seu aquario ja esta entre meus favoritos, vou me basear nele para montar o meu.

até mais colega.

----------


## Micael Alves

tá uma maravilha :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Pedro,

Como é que isso vai?
Perde ai um "tempito" e mete umas fotos para podermos esse excelente aquário!

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Costa

Boas a todos,
A pedido de várias famílias aqui vão algumas fotografias do estado actual do aquário, peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotografias mas é o que o tempo, paciência e falta de jeito podem arranjar. 

Tiago quando quiseres aparecer para tirar umas fotografias de jeito estás sempre convidado.

Um abraço

Pedro Costa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  brutal :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Divinal!
Só quem já viu esse "aquariozinho" ao vivo pode ter a noção do tamanho e beleza desses corais!
Assim que me for possivel, passo ai para te fazer uma visita... ...espero que seja para breve!

Atentamente,

----------


## NunoFilipe

> boas
> 
>    brutal


Boas,
Brutal é pouco.
Parabéns.

Abraço.
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> Brutal é pouco.
> Parabéns.
> 
> Abraço.
> Nuno Filipe Silva


 :EEK!:   pensei que tivesse melhor.... depois do tempo que este topico nao era actualizado.... mas para surpresa, esta muito melhor do que alguma vez eu imaginei :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Que reef *magnífico* :Palmas:  
Parabéns! Que belas peças aí tens :EEK!:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios.
Tiago fico então à espera da tua visita, e se possível acompanhado da máquina  fotográfica.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas pedro
se o problema é a maquina, eu faço um esfoço :Whistle:   e posso ir ai tirar umas fotos, se conseguir é claro, pois acho que me vou destrair a ver esse aquario :yb624:  
gostei bastante :Palmas:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Muitos parabéns!


Está muito bom  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Bem agora é que vão chover clientes :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Está 5estrelas...parabens... :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Venho actualizar este tópico porque alterei o escumadores que tinha dois Deltec, um 850 e outro 851, por um Bubble King 300 externo.

Iniciei tambem o método de Balling, complementarmente ao reactor de cálcio, porque sempre tive um desiquilíbrio muito grande entre alcalinidade e níveis de cálcio. A alcalinidade com valores muito elevados, e o cálcio sempre baixo, factor esse que provocou situações de RTN e STN em alguns corais do aquário.
Fica também uma fotografia geral que mostra realmente o quão cheio o aquário está, situação essa que não me agrada, gostaria de ver mais espaço para os peixes, e que me obrigará em breve a pensar em retirar parte da rocha e da coralada  :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

já deves estar farto de ouvir as mesmas coisas, mas o que mais poderá ser dito... parabéns. Muito bonito.

Abraço
António

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro
Desde ja muitos parabens pelo o aquario nao sei como me tinha passado este topico :SbSourire2:   esta fabuloso
Outra coisa numa das fotos da pagina 2 vejo que tens 2 Tunze(penso que seja de retorno) Quais sao? ha as 8300L as 14000L e as 16000L (se nao estou em erro). Quais tens?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

CARA tu e o CARA q parada loca e essa nunca vi mas tu  :tutasla:  


 :SbRequin2:              TU E SINISTRO    SENTI FIRMEZA            :SbRequin2:  


Va em frente com teu aquario post mais fotos pra geral dar uma  xecada um abraco amigo fique com DEUS!

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

Meu amigo parabens !Cada vez mais fico feliz sabendo que existem pessoas iguais a vc .Pra vc eu tiro chapeu :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Anthony, obrigado pelos elogios, sim tenho duas bombas Tunze 8300l, uma faz retorno outro está ligada num circuito fechado que também alimenta o refúgio. Não se pode dizer que a sua principal característica seja o silêncio, mas são bastante fiáveis nunca tive qualquer problema.

Eduardo obrigado pelos elogios, fotografia não é própriamente o meu forte mas vou tentar logo que possa mostrar mais algumas fotografias do aquário.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:  Boas Pedro Costa,

 Este seu aquario esta excelente a vida que sai dele é de ver e churar por mais, magnifico :Palmas:  , os meus parabéms  :SbOk:  .

Abraços da Bermuda :Pracima:  
RicardoJRS

----------


## Pedro Costa

Mais uma vez venho fazer uma actualização. Desta vez foi a organização da parte eléctrica do aquário, que bem precisava e estava desde o início por fazer o que transformava o chão da sala do aquário num enorme mar de fios espalhados pelo chão, tipo panela de esparguete entornada mas em preto.
Fixei uma placa revestida a fórmica branca à parede, duas calhas técnicas com tomadas e vai de aparafusar tudo quanto é controladores, driver's e transformadores das bombas de circulação e o resultado é este desta fotografia  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .



deixo também algumas fotografias que tirei aos habitantes do meu aquário, e desde já peço as minhas desculpas pela qualidade da mesmas.

























Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Xiiiii nem imagino como estaria!!!
Podias atrar os fios com aquelas cenas que fecham os sacos do pao bimbo por exemplo.
Das fotos mesmo que nao sejam de qualidade pelo menos os corais sao de extrema qualidade.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

não sei qual é que estaria mais amaranhado :SbSourire2:   os fios ou os corais :SbOk:  

mas só posso dizer que é um aquário de respeito :yb677:   :yb677:  

agora é só ganhar coragem para organizar os corais  :SbSourire2:  

escolhe as peças que mais gostas e liberta o aquario mais um pouco

mais tarde ou mais cedo vais acabar por ter de o fazer 

deixar os corais fazer esse tipo de selecção nem sempre é o melhor porque a maior parte das vezes morre o mais bonito e raro,que como sempre é o mais sensível :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Agora ficaste com o esparguete preto agarrado à parede!!!

Conseguiste melhorar a questão da Alk/Ca?

Quando tiveres tempo dá cá uma saltada para trocarmos mais umas ideias.

Abraço

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Só o amor ao hobby faz disto, o aquario está brutal....
Só uma questão: o peixe balão que estava nas fotografias iniciais já não está ai no monstro?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boa noite Pedro

Aquario de referência

Muitos parabéns.  :Palmas:  

Ouvi falar em Rocha a mais??? Eu estou a iniciar um projecto (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657) e mais uns tempitos e vou ter de ir ao mercado da RV.

Mais uma vez parabéns pela beleza do reef  :yb677:  

Abraço
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários,

Ricardo consegui desde que iniciei o Balling consegui equilibrar os valores do cálcio e da alcalinidade para valores normais cálcio 440, KH 7. Em relação à visita, logo que surja a oportunidade telefono-te para combinarmos.

Rafael Bruno, o peixe balão nunca chegou a entrar neste aquário. Depois de me ter dado uma valente dentada num dedo  :yb620:   :yb620:  e de com uma única dentada ter arrancado a cabeça de outro peixe que tinha no aquário, resolvi dá-lo, foi para um aquário de um ginásio em Cascais, mas infelizmente já morreu num verão em que houve problemas com a temperatura da água do dito aquário.

Pedro Nuno, em princípio quando fizer a alteração  :yb665:   :yb665:  a rocha que for retirada vai para a sump, vou tentar que continue no sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

tá muito bom!

Que espessura tem o vidro do aqua?

Onde mandas-te fazer?

Em relação è circulação o que utilizas?

Pedia colocar o teu setup completo?

Cumps e continua com o bom trabalho!

----------


## Pedro Costa

Pedro Chouriço, o vidro do aquário é de 20mm laminado 10+10 sem travessas a meio só no perimetro. Foi fornecido pelo Templo Aquático mas feito na Scalare.
Para circulação tenho quatro Tunze Stream 6100 ligadas a um controlador e 2 turbelle 7400 ligadas também a um controlador. tenho duas bombas da Tunze de 9000l/h , uma a fazer o retorno da sump e a lançar a água na frente do aquário e outra num circuito fechado a circular a água pela parte de trás do aquário e a alimentar o refúgio.
A iluminação é feita por três HQI de 250w com reflectores Lumenarc e balastros electrónicos da IceCap, e duas calhas T5 da ATI com quatro lâmpadas de 24w cada, duas blue plus e duas aquablue spezial.
Tenho também um filtro fluidizado com 1 kg de carvão activado que mudo mensalmente.
Tenho um reactor de cálcio da Deltec PF601S, em fase de desmame  :SbSourire: , e em arranque um método de Balling, doseador da Grotech a dosear CA, KH Mg e sal sem cloreto de sódio.
O aquário mede 2,20x0,80x0,75 (cxpxa) a sump mede 1,00x0,50x0,40 e o refúgio 1,45x0,25x0,40. A iluminação do refúgio é uma calha com duas lâmpadas T5 de 50W que estão ligadas em contra-ciclo com o aquário.
Se tiveres mais alguma coisa que queiras saber acerca do meu aquário é só perguntar.  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito Bom!

Thanks

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas
os meus parabens, está 5*****  :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

:tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

5***** Parabéns

----------


## silva hugo

Cá esta um aquario que nos faz ter o mais velho dos pecados mortais a INVEJA e acredito que serei apenas o unico a admitir e mtos mais a te-la heheheheheheheheh
 :yb624:  
 :yb624:  
 :yb624:  
Mtos parabens pela paciencia e dedicação ao hobby!

----------


## Luis Santos

A aquarifilia nacional no seu melhor  :yb677:  :yb677: Parabens Pedro pela gota de oceano que mantens .Nota-se muitos conhecimentos mas acima de tudo muita dedicação .Felicidades para ti e para o teu aquario.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Boas, Pedro,
Tenho que passar por aí para lavar os olhos com os corais que tens aí. O teu aquário é uma "pequena" maravilha e, sem dúvidas, do melhor que se faz em Portugal.
Abraço,

----------


## Adriano Galvão

Padro, Parabéns pelo seu belo Reef! Aqui na cidade de Recife onde Moro no Brasil ainda não ví nehum Reef q ao menos se asemelhasse ao seu!

Grande Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Pedro

Uma pergunta que te quero fazer, quando tinhas os 2 AP's conseguis afinalos bem?
Eu tenho o mesmo que tinhas, um 850 e outro 851 alimentados por gravidade, a unica questao é que quando ligo os 2 a sempre um que custa a subir as bolhas!!!

Ja agora, uma actualizaçao?  :yb665: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Costa

> BOas Pedro
> 
> Uma pergunta que te quero fazer, quando tinhas os 2 AP's conseguis afinalos bem?
> Eu tenho o mesmo que tinhas, um 850 e outro 851 alimentados por gravidade, a unica questao é que quando ligo os 2 a sempre um que custa a subir as bolhas!!!
> 
> Ja agora, uma actualizaçao?


Desculpa não te ter respondido, mas sim consegui afiná-los bem sem ter esse problema que referes. O meu 851 escumava melhor que o outro mas era uma diferença pouco significativa.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Quase dois anos depois aqui vai uma actualização do meu aquário.
Deixei o reactor de cálcio e aderi ao balling, com o reactor nunca consegui equilibrar a alcalinidade com o cálcio. Iniciei também à cerca de um ano ao método do Zeovit, transformei-me como diz o Rui Ferreira de Almeida num Zeovitiano  :SbSourire2: , a água está mais transparente do que nunca e o depósito que existia sobre as rochas está praticamente limpo.
Perdi a grande parte dos corais que tinha com problemas de RTN e STN penso eu devido aos grandes desiquilibrios do cálcio e do Kh, chegava a ter Kh de 12 e 14 e o cálcio nunca passava dos 320.
Acabei também com o refúgio de macro algas e DSB na altura em que iniciei o Zeovit e nesse aquário tenho alguns frags de corais que tenho no aquário principal, onde ponho alguns peixes que compro para se habituarem a comer flocos e granulados e onde ponho os corais que compro para observação.

Tirei igualmente muita rocha do aquário principal, embora não pareça, que coloquei na sump e num aquário que anexei à sump que tem 50x40x75 e que está cheio sem caber nem mais uma pedrinha. Por este depósito de rocha passa toda a água do retorno que não entra directamente no escumador.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

E fotos, não há fotos?  :SbSourire: 


Anteriormente estava espectacular, com uns crescimentos absurdos, agora com essas alterações e correcções dos parâmetros ainda deve estar melhor.

Parabéns pelo aquário... muito bom!  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado Ricardo, na verdade está bastante pior do que já esteve mas penso que no bom caminho.
Estou mesmo com falta de treino para pôr as fotografias, mas ao fim de cerca de uma hora, penso que consegui  :EEK!: . Como sempre são de muita má qualidade, comparando com o que habitualmente surge neste forum, mas foi o que se pode arranjar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá bem catita, sim senhor!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado Hugo, ainda não está mas vai estar!! :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Grande Aqua,

Sim senh

Parabens

Saudações
Sérgio

----------


## Pedro Costa

Hoje cheguei ao escritório e tive a triste constatação que a bomba do meu escumador (bubble king 300 externo) deixou de funcionar. Pela informação que o Paulo Bravo me deu, tenho que esperar no minimo duas semanas.
Aceito todas as sugestões para ajudar a gerir esta crise, logo agora que tudo parecia estar encaminhado, é mesmo galo....

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não tens um escumador de backup?
Eu posso sempre emprestar-te um Turboflotor Multi SL 1000, não é grande espingarda mas é de boa vontade.  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado Bruno mas entretanto apareceu-me um anjo da guarda e emprestou-me uma bomba para eu substituir a minha que está avariada. Quero aqui agradecer publicamente ao Paulo Bravo, da Bubble Shop, que marca sempre pela positiva, sempre disposto a ajudar, que transforma todos os clientes em amigos, muito obrigado Paulo  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Um abraço

----------

